# Has anyone tried cytomax sports drinks?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

similar ingredients to gatorade but has Alpha-L-PolyLactate which is supposed to buffer acid production in your muscles..

anyone use it? like it?

http://www.cytosport.com/products/cytomax/ctomax-powders


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah use it and am a big fan. I can tell when I hit my LT, i feel a much more subdued burn in my legs than I normally do. Some like it and some don't. I am a fan.

Some don't like the taste either. I would try it and see if you can stomach it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I used it for a long time, until I switched to Revenge Sport last year. Never looked back, but Cytomax is definitely 2nd on my list (and I've tried 'em all).


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

RyanM said:


> similar ingredients to gatorade but has Alpha-L-PolyLactate which is supposed to buffer acid production in your muscles..
> 
> anyone use it? like it?
> 
> http://www.cytosport.com/products/cytomax/ctomax-powders


peachykeen is my favorite. orange is 3nd. grape is last. the apple flavor was 2nd.

i think others have commented on quality control issues with cytomax. for me, my orange appears strong and i need to mix it dilute it a little or drink water right after drinking some.

the peachykeen - never had a problem.
the grape - always left me feeling weak.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yep, for many years. it's one of the older mixes out there but IMO it really works.

I use it in races / hard rides - the label claims it reduces perceived exertion and though it may be placebo, I agree. 

I don't use it on rides longer than 50-60 miles though; instead I'll go with something like Hammer Perpetuem for that. When using Cytomax beyond that distance, I tend to cramp up. Whether to blame the mix or not I dunno; you should conduct your own experiments.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks. think i may give it a shot.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*All the time...*

Use Cytomax all the time because my wife's tummy cannot tolerate some of the more popular sports drinks. Have not really done any blind test to see whether the buffering is marketing hype or real science. 

Taste good, settles well, gives me the on the road calories I need. Try it you'll like it.

Favorite summer flavor - Citrus.
Winter / cool morning flavor - Grape
Wife likes - Fruit Punch


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Definitely try out the flavors, some like it, some don't. I always liked Go Grape (note it has caffeine in it, someone else pointed this out to me), and I've used the Pomegranate Berry as well.

I've cramped up using Heed, but other than some cotton mouth in really hot races never had any issues with Cytomax.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I tried it about three years ago. I was pissing every five minutes. Me and Cytomax did not get along.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The one other thing ... Cytomax makes me crave water like I'm crossing the Sahara. Like to the point I was tempted to keep a bottle of plain water with me.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I've tried them all, too......................and have gone back to water.
Hot cytomax tastes like cat urine. Those drips on your frame can really screw up your shifting.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I've tried them all, too......................and have gone back to water.
> Hot cytomax tastes like cat urine. Those drips on your frame can really screw up your shifting.


Hmm, I've never tried cat urine.  

Where do you get it? :idea:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Taste test*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Hot cytomax tastes like cat urine.


I know what it SMELLS like, but I'm not willing to take the next step to find out what it TASTES like. However, I'm willing to take your word.

And to the OP, it's just sugar, salt, and a little protein. No magic, just high cost food substitute.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

My favorite Sports Drink!
Used it for years.
In the hot summer months I carry 1-Cytomax W/B and 1-Plain Water W/B.
When it's hot, nothing quenches like Plain Water.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I say give it a shot but start with a couple of single serving packages if you can. Cyto didn't work for me as it caused stomach issues but I know lots of guys who use/d it and liked it plenty.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Just switched to heed. cytomax was too sweet, especially on a hot day. i was down to one scoop for a 24oz bottle, not sure if this was efficient use of the stuff.


----------



## Steady Grind (Mar 7, 2009)

Used cytomax when I was running my a&s off in the marine corps...couldn't even finish one tub because it tasted so nasty....and I didn't feel any more benefits from it than if i just drank water and had a decent recovery drink or meal afterwards.

I ride with Infinit nutrition stuff now which is good because you can control the amount of flavor you want...so I dial it down a lot. Its still not the best when its hot though...I don't think anything is. But as long as the weather isn't 90+ it stays easily drinkable.

my two cents.


----------



## all yeah boy (Jul 28, 2009)

I use electrolyte tabs instead of drink mixes for salt replentishment. Less weight, and you can get a higher dose. Avoid simple sugars, 12 grams per scoop with cytomax (did not say how much water per scoop), for instance bottled gatorade has 14g sugar/8 fl oz. 

For liquid nutrition, like the other person said Hammer - Perpetum. Long chain sugars. 

Anyway I think the b vitamins have a huge impact for my body, none in the cytomax drink I looked at. That is where the tabs benefit because they can contain a huge varitey of vitamins. 

Although I have heard cytomax works well, it has been around long enough which should be some indication of its effectiviness. Try it and see how it works, I have a package of it at home from long ago and i am out of tabs so will give it shot this weekend.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Long chain sugars*



all yeah boy said:


> Avoid simple sugars, . . Long chain sugars.


If you mean maltodextrin, the only effect it has is to reduce the sweet taste and prevent your teeth getting coated with those little green sweaters. Metabolically, maltodextrin is no different than sugar, and even has the same glycemic index. Complex carbohydrates are a good idea, but long chain sugars are pretty meaningless.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

...Once again, Kerry Irons swoops in and crushes the dreams of the naive sports-drink believer...


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Although Cyto seemed to hold me over well enough, it left my mouth feeling like it was kind of layered with mucous... you know, like I had to spit to get that out. I prefer Hammer Perpetum, much better I think.


----------



## all yeah boy (Jul 28, 2009)

So maltodextrin is no better than simple sugars, I don't buy it. Long chained have to have a different effect or else you would get a sugar high and crash. Think of straight chained hydrocarbons, methane, butane, octane. And the way they combust and the amount of energy per molecule, which increases because more bonds are broken as the number of carbon atoms increases. The longer the chain the more engry you can derive from it.

Thus it could be stated that the reverse is true if you are correct, that in fact the longer chain sugars require more enegery to break down and therefore diminish energies that could be routed to other parts of the body to do work.

But when we add in the bio-chemistry things get different. it is about the sugars moving through the digestive system and into the blood stream, followed by uptake of sugars by cells.

Although I do not believe you, I am willing to give your advice a try, by replacing the Perpetum with a similar drink that has simple sugars instead of maltodextrin. As I am always on a quest to enhance performance. Can you recommend a substitute, i will look at the ingredients on the back of the container when I get home and hunt for something similar but with simple sugars.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Hey Hey Hey*



all yeah boy said:


> ...when I get home and hunt for something similar but with simple sugars.


...it's KoolAid


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Buying it*



all yeah boy said:


> So maltodextrin is no better than simple sugars, I don't buy it.


Well, you could always go to a reputable medical web site and actually learn something. Maltodextrin and glucose have the same glycemic index, and so they are absorbed at the same rate and metabolized at the same rate. Repeating: maltodextrin is less sweet, and it doesn't result in coating the inside of your mouth, but it is metabolized exactly the same as glucose. If you think you are able to argue that point, then you had better be good at arguing with the medical literature. Get a clue and come back to apologize.


----------



## all yeah boy (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow that sounds like a good book, I will have to check into it


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

*Maltodextrin is different than other sugars*



Kerry Irons said:


> Well, you could always go to a reputable medical web site and actually learn something. Maltodextrin and glucose have the same glycemic index, and so they are absorbed at the same rate and metabolized at the same rate. Repeating: maltodextrin is less sweet, and it doesn't result in coating the inside of your mouth, but it is metabolized exactly the same as glucose. If you think you are able to argue that point, then you had better be good at arguing with the medical literature. Get a clue and come back to apologize.



Dr. Arnie Baker, who is a doctor, fitness author, experienced cyclist and professional coach of elite athletes including Floyd Landis, has a good discussion about the differences between maltodextrins and other sugars in his Nutrition for Sports book (I got it online from his website). He's a big supporter of using real food for fuel, but he's also a fan of maltodextrin, as opposed to other sugars like sucrose and fructose (or some mixture thereof) for use during intense exercise. 

His thesis is that the stomach can only tolerate about a 6 percent solution of carbs in your sports drink without causing some gastric distress or actually impeding the body's ability to absorb the maximum number of calories per hour (which for most people is around 300-400).

Dr. Baker states that a 6 percent solution of short chain "simple carbs" like dextrose, sucrose or fructose will hold about 100 calories in 16 fluid ounces, whereas a 6 percent solution of medium chain maltodextrins ("complex" carbs) will carry about 600 calories in the same fluid volume. That's why the carbs in Hammer Gel and similar products are based on maltodextin blends. I think the scientific concept relates to something called Osmololarity.

Dr. Baker also points out that you can buy a 50 pound bag of pure maltodextrin and make your own drink for pennies compared with the commercial mixes. I did that a couple years ago and it worked great. I just added some powdered lemonade for flavor and sea salt for electrolyts. It's just that a 50 pound bag is a hell of a lot...probably a 3 or 4 year supply for a typical rider.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I've had a huge bucket in my pantry for quite some time now. Works great for those long rides. I like that Hammer Perpetum, too. So, with 6% of a 24 oz bottle, I am needing to mix about 11/2 - 2oz maltodextin, correct? 

Another question, how long does that stuff store?


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

If I recall correctly, the typical plastic scoop that comes with stuff like Perpetuum and Heed, if filled with maltodextrin, is around 100-120 calories. I do anywhere between 1 and 3 scoops per 24oz bottle depending on how many calories I want per hour and how many bottles I think I'll be drinking per hour (and I add a touch of sea salt if it's extra hot). I like just getting all my fluids and calories in one operation so I always have some mix in my bottles, but lots of folks like having one bottle with mix and one with plain water. You can actually dissolve up to 10 scoops of malto-mix in one water bottle and make an "all-day" bottle, but I think that's just nasty. 

For event rides (like the Century I'm doing tomorrow) I figure it will take me 7 hours (6,000 feet of climbing, and I'm slow) so I filled up 8 little baggies each with 2 scoops of mix (some Heed, some Perpetuum) to dump in my bottles when I refill them at the rest stops. That's at least 1600 calories plus I have an extra 500 calories in a flask of Espresso Hammer Gel (for the caffeine, if nothing else). That gives me around 2100 on-board calories without much of a weight penalty, and that's about what I can realisitically digest over 7 hours of fairly hard effort. So I won't starve if I don't see anything decent to snack on at the rest stops.

I'd guess about a 2-year shelf life if stored properly.


----------



## SierraCycler (Feb 19, 2009)

I use to drink Cytomax and it always seems to be the "freebie" drink at a typical century ride. I don't think it's a serious product compared to something like Hammer Nutrition of Heed.

For general hydration, I now use Vitalyte instead of Cytomax.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

SierraCycler said:


> ... I don't think it's a serious product...


"serious product"?!? Seriously?


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

SierraCycler said:


> I use to drink Cytomax and it always seems to be the "freebie" drink at a typical century ride. I don't think it's a serious product compared to something like Hammer Nutrition of Heed.
> 
> For general hydration, I now use Vitalyte instead of Cytomax.


heed seems to be the freebie drink and many endurance events. my wife likes it. i don't care for it. i like cytomax. being able to drink something that you like helps most of all.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I was using cytomax and other sports drinks, but I've gone back to plain water as well.

I stopped because my dentist warned me that I was starting to get cavities. To me these sugar/acidic drinks can't be good for your teeth. I'd never had a cavity and I'm 35, so I'd like to avoid costly dental work if I can.


----------



## SierraCycler (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes...seriously, Cytomax is a step beyond Powerade/Gatorade. Do some research.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Getting serious*



SierraCycler said:


> Yes...seriously, Cytomax is a step beyond Powerade/Gatorade. Do some research.


You mean that adding a little protein makes a drink "serious"? Really, that and choice of sugar type is all that separates Cytomax from the "not serious" drinks. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## peloton (Feb 14, 2004)

Dr. Arnie Baker, who is a doctor, fitness author, experienced cyclist and professional coach of elite athletes including Floyd Landis, has a good discussion about the differences between maltodextrins and other sugars in his Nutrition for Sports book (I got it online from his website). He's a big supporter of using real food for fuel, but he's also a fan of maltodextrin, as opposed to other sugars like sucrose and fructose (or some mixture thereof) for use during intense exercise. 

FYI- MD's typically take 2 nutrition courses throughout medical school. Going to an MD for nutritional advice is not the best option. Find a good sports minded Registered Dietician for the best info on nutrition.


His thesis is that the stomach can only tolerate about a 6 percent solution of carbs in your sports drink without causing some gastric distress or actually impeding the body's ability to absorb the maximum number of calories per hour (which for most people is around 300-400).


He's generally right here, but with some issues. Just as important as the solution percentage is what the solution is made of. As an example- glucose passes through the stomach lining about 4 times as fast a fructose. As a result a 6 percent fructose solution might back up in the stomach and cause gastric distress as opposed to the faster digesting 6% glucose solution.




Dr. Baker states that a 6 percent solution of short chain "simple carbs" like dextrose, sucrose or fructose will hold about 100 calories in 16 fluid ounces, whereas a 6 percent solution of medium chain maltodextrins ("complex" carbs) will carry about 600 calories in the same fluid volume. That's why the carbs in Hammer Gel and similar products are based on maltodextin blends. I think the scientific concept relates to something called Osmololarity.

Osmolarity is a measure of solute concentration. The problem with maltodextrin is that it is just long chain glucose. Once in the stomach is breaks down into glucose. The stomach has receptors that will pull sugars through the stomach lining- glucose receptors among these. 600 calories of maltodextrin is not going to make it through the stomach lining any faster than 600 calories of glucose when consumed orally. The rate you consume calories is important as well as what types of calories they are- even the differences between sugars.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

Good clarifications. But I didn't mean to suggest that Arnie is an expert simply because he's an MD. I like his stuff because he does a tremendous amount of research, quotes all his sources, and debunks lots of the marketing hype. A lot of the studies that are often quoted by the sports drink manufacturers were actually paid for by those companies and published without the benefit of any real peer review. 

One of Kerry's points hits the nail on the head: Don't believe the hype. Start with a basic understanding of the issue and then experiment to find out what works for you. Cytomax obviously works for a lot of people, as does HEED, bananas, fig newtons, PBJ and turkey sandwiches and chocolate milk!


----------



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I've tried them all, too......................and have gone back to water.
> Hot cytomax tastes like cat urine. Those drips on your frame can really screw up your shifting.



Agreed on the Hot cytomax tasting like cat urine. Just plain water for me with at times just Gatoraide.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

So is maltodextrin in Cytomax a bad thing or a good thing? I love the stuff but it has a higher sugar content in it versus the Heed Products.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Neutral*



tyjacks said:


> So is maltodextrin in Cytomax a bad thing or a good thing? I love the stuff but it has a higher sugar content in it versus the Heed Products.


Maltodextrin is just sugar from a nutrition standpoint. It is less sweet, which some people like. Whiich sugars are "best" for you is something only you can determine; some people have trouble digesting fructose, while it doesn't bother others. Higher sugar content is only a problem if you want fewer calories. On a very hot and humid day, where you have to take in a lot of fluids, then high sugar (carbohydrate) content in a drink can be a problem. On a cool dry day, where you don't drink much, low carb content can be an issue if your only source of calories is your energy drink. 

This is why I like to separate hydration from calories, so I drink water and eat food. That way, I get a good mix of natural sugars, which increases my body's ability to take in carbs. I'm not paying 4X the price per calorie of food for "special" stuff that offers no real benefits. I'm not sucking down simple sugars. And, when I need to pour water on my head, rinse the sweat out of my eyes, clean my glasses, or even clean up road rash I have the water. Plus, my shifting never goes south due to goo in the cable guide and I don't get gunk all over my bike and body. But that's just me


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

bas said:


> Hmm, I've never tried cat urine.
> 
> Where do you get it? :idea:


From a cat?


----------

